# Do you floss?



## #1 bro (Dec 24, 2008)

Just curious to see how many people do.

ETA: Only vote yes if you floss every day, or almost every day.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 24, 2008)

Only occasionally...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

I floss when I see something stuck in there.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Dec 24, 2008)

Rarely, and when I do, I end up making my gums bleed. :)


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, almost every day!


----------



## cheesecake (Dec 24, 2008)

No, because my gums hurt whenever I do. :(


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 24, 2008)

I do, almost every night. Gums don't bleed if you floss regularly.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope. 

I don't brush my teeth as often as I should either :(


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 24, 2008)

WHEN PEOPLE DON'T STEAL THE FUCKING FLOSS I do.

(IS THAT YOU STEPHEN?)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 25, 2008)

Nah. Sometimes I do if there's bits of pork chop stuck in my teeth, but I can normally get them out anyway.


----------



## Astro (Dec 25, 2008)

No, floss pulls my teeth out.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 25, 2008)

It Hurts!!!


----------



## Pook (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 25, 2008)

Duh it hurts but I still do it.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 25, 2008)

Floss is for Americans


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 25, 2008)

No.

The orthodontic equipment gets in the way for starters.
Then there's the issue of there is no way I am paying for floss.


----------



## IIMarckus (Dec 26, 2008)

I use those little disposable floss sticks. Cheap to pick up, and much less fuss.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 26, 2008)

No.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 27, 2008)

I do not. I don't even own real floss.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Dec 27, 2008)

I could, I should, but I don't floss. I don't have an excuse. D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 27, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Floss is for Americans


Actually, I agree. I don't think I've ever actually heard of an English person flossing =o

Though I do brush my teeth and use mouthwash. When I remember ^///^


----------



## Zuu (Dec 27, 2008)

I usually did when I didn't have braces.

Now that I have braces, it's a pain and doesn't yield much success, so. No.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 28, 2008)

No, only when there's something stuck in there that I can't get out with brushing.


----------



## Mirry (Dec 31, 2008)

I only ever use floss if I have something stuck in my teeth. I can't be bothered to otherwise, and my teeth seem to get on fine without flossing.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread is saddening.  :(



Alxprit said:


> I don't even own real floss.


As opposed to...?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 31, 2008)

I do, but only because it bugs me when there's stuff in them so I like to make sure there isn't.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 31, 2008)

No, I don't. I'm sorry...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

So I'm not the only person who's teeth bleed if they floss...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 1, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> As opposed to...?


_Fake_ floss, duh. <<


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 9, 2009)

Jolty said:


> Floss is for Americans


amen to that, because it also applies to scottish folk :3

nah, i don't, if theres something stuck in my teeth i use my DS stylus as a toothpick XD


----------



## Silversnow (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I floss.  I didn't for a while, but then I had to get extremely painful things done to the inside of my head.  So, uh, I floss now.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 10, 2009)

I only floss when on national television. Which I have never been on. So no.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jan 10, 2009)

I floss a week or so (more if necessary) before the dentist appointment so that all the grime is eventually removed when they check my teeth. I got away with it last time.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Actually, I agree. I don't think I've ever actually heard of an English person flossing =o


Australians floss. I think.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 10, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I do actually floss the morning before a dentist appointment.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jan 10, 2009)

It's too hard to floss with braces. :/


----------



## surskitty (Jan 10, 2009)

This thread makes me feel kind of unclean.

Guys, floss.  Regularly, even.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 10, 2009)

Nope. I brush three times a day and that's enough for me; I've never had any kind of dental problems, so I don't see the point. :/


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Actually, I agree. I don't think I've ever actually heard of an English person flossing =o


I remember my grandparents had floss in their house, and flossed, but I haven't seen any in a while (but then I see them less often than back then).
Yes they're both English.
No they're not dead.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2009)

Time Psyduck said:


> I remember my grandparents had floss in their house, and flossed, but I haven't seen any in a while (but then I see them less often than back then).
> Yes they're both English.


Now I _have_ heard of an English person flossing :D

Though it's still not a common occurrence, to my knowledge. Eh, maybe it's just that everyone I know has terrible oral hygiene.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 10, 2009)

H20firefly said:


> amen to that, because it also applies to scottish folk :3
> 
> nah, i don't, if theres something stuck in my teeth i use my DS stylus as a toothpick XD


Whut, I floss and I'm Scottish >:(

I mean my teeth are stereotypically shit but they don't have anything stuck in them!


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 10, 2009)

^_most_ Scottish folk :3


----------



## surskitty (Jan 10, 2009)

Most people, apparently.  Which is gross.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 10, 2009)

coming from the person who sneezes candy :P


----------



## Ramsie (Jan 11, 2009)

No, in general I am too lazy. I probably should though...


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep. I floss pretty much every time I brush, which is either once or twice a day depending on how lazy I am that day (usually only once on weekends because I don't have any classes then, so I have no reason to get up early and do the whole eat breakfast--brush teeth--get ready thing.)

That's probably why I've only ever had one cavity that had to be filled in, even after a couple years of not going to the dentist.


----------



## Taliax (Jan 17, 2009)

No, but I've never had dental hygeine problems.


----------

